# goldfish - white nose



## elliottreed

hey guys
don't want to sound like a complete idiot if it's nothing

bought a goldfish and a small tank (with filter) the other day from pets at home

had the water tested and had set it up 4 days in advance

they said to take the goldfish and see how it got on before buying any more

well a week's past and i've started to notice a white patch on Bert's nose
I don't know whether this is noserub, and is something he'll always have? or whether he has some sort of other problem..

i don't claim to be a fish genius but would like to know if there's anything i can do, yeah "it's just a goldfish", but to me it's a little pet.

so if anyone can help without saying it's not worth trying anything that'd be fab 

ty all
can get a pic if needed
x


----------



## luke123

can you get a pic please


----------



## Esfa

elliottreed said:


> i don't claim to be a fish genius but would like to know if there's anything i can do, yeah "it's just a goldfish", but to me it's a little pet.


Good attitude! : victory:

It sounds as though you havnt cycled your tank. This means that there will be ammonia building up in your tank from your fishes waste, which is deadly to fish. 

You have two options:
1 - Do a "fish-in-cycle". This is hard on both you and the fish, as you will have to change the water EVERY day and test the water regularly.
2 - Give the fish back to the pet shop and follow the "Fishless cycling thread".

Goodluck with your new pet! : victory:

Also, what size tank do you have?


----------



## elliottreed

will take a pic now

and thanks, didn't know about that!
have been changing water every 2 days
because im a bit ocd with pets and like to make sure it's always clean
thus getting rid of little poo bits on the bottom
and food debris

will take a pic and see if i can work the usb on this comp

it has only been there from yesterday
but at the time i thought it couldve been a food fleck etc.

will upload a pic as soon as i can and will have a look on cycling etc.
and make sure the tanks sorted

the tank is 14 gallon and houses one fish
we didn't want any more, it was a little guy to sit in our bathroom hehe

it's by a window too so im cleaning more to deal with the algae that will build up the the light etc.

as i said im not a genius more a pond/koi person
but wanted to get my facts right etc 
xxx


----------



## Tomcat

Helloo. Bear in mind each goldfish needs around 35L. If i was you, i would go with tropical fish. Bearing in mind a goldfish can reach well over 1' a 2'x1'x1' tank (if my convertion is right(i did it in my head lol)). I should think you kno, but a fish does NOT grow to the size of the tank lol.


----------



## elliottreed

Oh i know about sizes
but as he's tiny at the moment, i didn't deem a 2x2x1 neccessary at this time
i've got some pics now although the ones of him aren't fab due to only having a camera phone available and he decides to pose nicely then swim off

i also think he's a comet tail rather than your standard goldfish
we have two other comet tail and they're in a 4 x 2 tank... the 2 of them

so i'm well aware of the space needed

just a little bit puzzled on this one's nose
haven't had problems with the other pair

maybe these pics will shed some light
il try put them up now
x


----------



## Tomcat

Mabey it just has a white nose?


----------



## elliottreed

haha see i knew someone'd say that

i can assure you the fish was 100% orange gold fish colours when we got him 
xxx


----------



## Tomcat

Fish change colors though.


----------



## elliottreed

doesn't look like a colour change to me,
the pics are crap but il upload them now

the white has gone more grey/black this evening

it was bright white this morning


















and this is the best pic of his nose i could get 








<< the dot on his nose between his eyes

xx


----------



## zirliz

He looks like a regualar goodfish to me comets are red and white colours 
nice tank is that Tetra easy balance I spy big fan of that product ) 
As for the white spot not sure though I'd probably obsess about it also.
Always do did my fish have that last night?
I had a fish with a tumour on his head before maybe it's something like that?
Good luck with him my oldest fish 5 years died a few weeks back probably due to that damn filter stopping argh!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Hey Cari 

It is very hard to see what it might be. But, as Tom said, be aware that as golfish mature they do change colours... I have a pond full, and not one is exactly the same colour as it was a couple of years ago (though, they are young 'uns). 

Also, I know you are aware of it not being the best place next to a window, but I would at least stick something behind it (black card or something) to block out some of the light, and monitor the temp... specially with these sunny days coming up.


----------



## elliottreed

thanks both!
and yeah it's tetra easy balance
also have another one which is nitrate granules haha.. i know it's for tropical fish but i wanted to get it right  lol

cheers ash yeah! the window is translucent so not all light gets in
but will put something behind it now 

hope it's just a colour change !
i'll keep an eye on him
he seems lively enough 

thanks all
xxxxxxx


----------

